# Papal ipod



## Scott (May 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;UxPrq3a_WUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxPrq3a_WUM&eurl=[/video]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 5, 2006)

Now that was funny.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 5, 2006)

That was definately funny!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 5, 2006)

The Popemobile
The Popesignal
The Popesicle
Pope Diddley


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2006)

that was funny....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2006)




----------



## thegracefullady (May 7, 2006)

That was hilarious


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_


----------



## turmeric (Jun 21, 2006)

Benny, Benny, Benny, have you learned nothung from redemptive history? Don't Bite the Apple!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2006)

I laugh every time I see it. Too funny.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Benny, Benny, Benny, have you learned nothung from redemptive history? Don't Bite the Apple!



Huh? What did that have to do with the Papal iPod?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 22, 2006)

Youtube is of the devil!!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fraid I missed the point. :-(


----------



## turmeric (Jun 22, 2006)

Apple Ipod with halo over it and, of course, a bite taken out of it. He got an Ipod from Apple, he bit the Apple. Just a joke.


----------

